# Brake lights not working



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

Obviously not a big deal really, but I was wondering if that is an indication that the ignition switch is starting to go bad? 2014 CK30 HST. Just by a fluke yesterday I noticed that the brake lights don't come on when the tractor is running, ignition on of course and brakes applied. Kill the motor by turning the key to off. Then turn the key to 1st click, then running click (engine not started though) and the brake lights work!! But not after the engine has started!! What do you guys think. All other lights work fine. Tractor is clean and always shedded. Thanks, Dutchy


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

All I can think of is this, does you oil pressure light go out the same time your brake lights do? If it does remove the dash and remove the rats nest and the fix the wires that are chewed and stuck together. But I don't think the tractor has brake light they are just running lights.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It sounds like the switch is wearing out. My combo light switch is doing some funny stuff too. I find if I adjust the switch position slightly I can get it to work, but I haven’t actually dug into it yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

Marc,
my brake lights seem to be working again lately. Like I said not too concerned though...
Dutchy


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> Marc,
> my brake lights seem to be working again lately. Like I said not too concerned though...
> Dutchy


Glad to hear. It might simply have been a bit of frost build up somewhere. Contrary to what most people think, pure water is actually a poor conductor of electricity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

